# By: Cass Creek



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

By: Cass Creek
www.CassCreek.com




The Pro Hood 3-piece scent suit is the most versatile and practical on the market. Featuring SILPURE’s® nano silver technology, it works by releasing controlled silver ions that inhibit the growth of bacteria that causes human odor or scent. As stated on the internet; “The silver ion is a highly effective anti-bacterial agent because it affects bacteria through multiple paths: It interacts with the bacterial cell wall, it interferes with protein metabolism within the cell, and it complexes with other bio molecules within the cell to alter cell functions.”
Once treated with this technology, Silpure is undetectable by sight, smell or touch. One of the great features of this technology is that there is no reactivation required- just wash and wear. Silpure will not wash off and your Pro Hood and is 100% effective for a total of fifty washes. It is available in Realtree AP and Realtree Max-1 and in sizes Medium to XXL. 
I have used the upper part of the Pro Hood and found it awesome for hunting. With the polyester knit tricot construction, I found it not only comfortable but very quiet. The built in, form fitting face mask was both comfortable and functional and found it a great added layer in 6 degree weather as well. The magnetic ear flaps are a great addition and are easily shut by just closing them up. Unlike some outfits that have zippers and make noise, the Pro Hood uses magnets to securely hold your accessories. There is also a adjustable cord lock for tightening the hood to help keep you warmer. The Pro Hood also comes with gloves and a 6 pocket pant. Whether it is fall, winter or spring you can utilize the Pro Hood making it again one of the most versatile and practical scent suit out there.
For more information on the Pro Hood and other great products from Cass Creek visit them on the web at www.CassCreek.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------

